

Ask HN: Another project management tool - sammville

HN members i want to validate my next project, a project management tool. This would be a simpler and easier system than any other out there of which the most popular is basecamp. It would be cheaper to use than existing solutions. What features do you think it should have to be the best solution for web entrepreneurs and programmers or is it worth doing it?<p>Feedback appreciated..
======
matthiaswh
I've experimented with literally dozens of project management tools. Probably
75% of them make the claim you did - that it is "simpler and easier than any
other out there." That's a pretty bold claim and a lot to live up to.

1\. Have you tried _every_ other solution to know for a fact that it is
simpler than all of them?

2\. Simplicity and ease of use are very subjective. Many people might find
Basecamp easier to use than your PM.

Before diving into something like this, you should make a very solid list of
features you want in your PM tool, and a list of features you don't want. Then
do research to compare it to others on the market.

While I think there is still market space for more project management tools
since every individual and team have different workflows, most PMs I have
experimented with have largely the same features. That means they have all the
same pitfalls.

That being said, "cheaper than existing solutions" is also not what you should
base your plans on. There are dozens of free solutions out there, many of
which are very popular. It doesn't get much cheaper than free.

------
aeden
Do you use a project management tool right now? Have you tried out the various
PM tools available? Are you a project manager? Have you found irks in the
tools you've used that frustrate you and that you've not found a good solution
for?

Answering "no" to any of these things should make you think twice about
attacking the problem for profit. Answering "yes" to them all might indicate
you should build a minimum viable product that solves the problems you know
about in the simplest fashion possible, then you can try this out on some
friends or acquaintances who could benefit.

------
brudgers
If it expands the market, it's worth doing.

Keep in mind that people invested in BaseCamp will probably not find it easier
to use at first, and unless it's a knockoff, it will always feel like it is
missing features for many of those people.

I think it is more of matter of target market than anything else, and web
entrepreneurs and programmers will be a harder market to penetrate than
general small business.

------
veb
I just started using TeamBox. It's awesome! It's free for the features I need,
and if things start getting over the top, I can upgrade my account for
something like $12 and get more features.

I tried basecamp and failed.

